# Purley Chase Golf Course Closed?



## John Llewellyn (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Purley Chase Golf Club in Warwickshire has closed? If so has anyone got a scorecard they could let me have to include on my website.


----------



## quinn (Feb 2, 2014)

John Llewellyn said:



			Does anyone know if the Purley Chase Golf Club in Warwickshire has closed? If so has anyone got a scorecard they could let me have to include on my website.
		
Click to expand...

Used to be a member there a few years ago, the golf course has been closed for a while now, shame, could have been a decent course in the right hands, can't see it opening again anytime soon.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 3, 2014)

quinn said:



			Used to be a member there a few years ago, the golf course has been closed for a while now, shame, could have been a decent course in the right hands, can't see it opening again anytime soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your help. I will try and get some pictures to put on the Golf's Missing Links website, it must be well overgrown now.


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 3, 2014)

http://www.mygolfexperience.com/ViewGolfCourse.asp?clubID=2210&courseID=4473


http://www.timjamesblues.com/graphix/pcgc2906.jpg


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 3, 2014)

la_lucha said:



http://www.mygolfexperience.com/ViewGolfCourse.asp?clubID=2210&courseID=4473


http://www.timjamesblues.com/graphix/pcgc2906.jpg

Click to expand...

Thanks for the above links. Do you think that there is any chance of the course re-opening?


----------



## quinn (Feb 3, 2014)

John Llewellyn said:



			Thanks for your help. I will try and get some pictures to put on the Golf's Missing Links website, it must be well overgrown now.
		
Click to expand...


The greens are a bit slow. When I was there there was interest by the quarry next door about buying some land, hope someone can take it on, but I think it might be too late, another nice course gone.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 4, 2014)

I played there a number of times around 10 to 15 years ago. It could have been a very good course. When did it close? Did they lose members or just not attract enough? Other problems ?


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 4, 2014)

I was there about two years ago for a wedding and there seemed to be plenty of building works going on. Maybe they just went bust?


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 4, 2014)

Bigfoot said:



			I played there a number of times around 10 to 15 years ago. It could have been a very good course. When did it close? Did they lose members or just not attract enough? Other problems ?
		
Click to expand...

A number of clubs in the area so I guess there was just to much competition. I still need to find the exact closure date. If anyone can help with dates please get in touch.


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 4, 2014)

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/local-news/mystery-over-future-north-warwickshire-2822754

Quite an interesting article from January last year.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 4, 2014)

la_lucha said:



http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/local-news/mystery-over-future-north-warwickshire-2822754

Quite an interesting article from January last year.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the attachment. It seems as though the club could still be open according to the spokesman, but it was January 2013 so I suppose it could be closed by now.


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 4, 2014)

It looks like when he was contacted they were still claiming to be open. Probably so they could offload as much debt as possible whilst still taking payments for booking of societies and the hall etc. Then probably went pop one night. Have you tried calling the contact number on their website just out of interest?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 4, 2014)

John Llewellyn said:



			Thank you for the attachment. It seems as though the club could still be open according to the spokesman, but it was January 2013 so I suppose it could be closed by now.
		
Click to expand...

Went past there yesterday and it certainly looked closed. Gates shut & chained, buildings starting to look derelict and everywhere very overgrown.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 4, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			It looks like when he was contacted they were still claiming to be open. Probably so they could offload as much debt as possible whilst still taking payments for booking of societies and the hall etc. Then probably went pop one night. Have you tried calling the contact number on their website just out of interest?
		
Click to expand...

I will give them a ring.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 4, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			It looks like when he was contacted they were still claiming to be open. Probably so they could offload as much debt as possible whilst still taking payments for booking of societies and the hall etc. Then probably went pop one night. Have you tried calling the contact number on their website just out of interest?
		
Click to expand...

fortunately there are some legal aspects to cover such; but then again ....


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 6, 2014)

Did you ever get anywhere with this John?


----------



## John Llewellyn (Mar 6, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			Did you ever get anywhere with this John?
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to say I've heard nothing more regarding Purley Chase. 

To be honest I was hoping for more help with the thread regarding Purley Chase, and  the other recently closed clubs and courses. It's surprising how quickly the history is lost forever.

Thanks for reviving the thread, hopefully we may get some response.


----------



## quinn (Mar 10, 2014)

John Llewellyn said:



			Sorry to say I've heard nothing more regarding Purley Chase. 

To be honest I was hoping for more help with the thread regarding Purley Chase, and  the other recently closed clubs and courses. It's surprising how quickly the history is lost forever.

Thanks for reviving the thread, hopefully we may get some response.
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to one of the old members, course has been closed since last year, it's been put up for sale.no offers yet. When I was a member there, I was told there was an offer from the local quarry to buy some of the land.would be a shame if it disappeared totally. Hopefully somebody will come in and will be able to take on the golf course again, although last time I saw it it's going to need a lot of effort and money.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Mar 10, 2014)

quinn said:



			Spoke to one of the old members, course has been closed since last year, it's been put up for sale.no offers yet. When I was a member there, I was told there was an offer from the local quarry to buy some of the land.would be a shame if it disappeared totally. Hopefully somebody will come in and will be able to take on the golf course again, although last time I saw it it's going to need a lot of effort and money.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much for the update. Things don't look brilliant, hanging on by its fingertips.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Apr 3, 2014)

John Llewellyn said:



			Thanks very much for the update. Things don't look brilliant, hanging on by its fingertips.
		
Click to expand...

Any updates on Purley Chase?


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jun 10, 2014)

See that Golf Today states that the course "has now closed"


----------

